
Show HN: Simple readability index scorer - _spoonman
https://github.com/mattselph/readability
======
_spoonman
First time submitting here. Really admire the community and find it very
welcoming.

Trying to get better at python, wrote this simple readability index
calculator. Right now it calculates four different readability scores.

Very interested in feedback of any kind so I can get better.

All my best,

